# How to find out if a house has breached planning permission



## ice (4 Dec 2007)

Have just bought a terraced house and I believe there used to be rear access to my back garden 4 doors down from me through a laneway. A detached house has been built on this 'laneway' blocking where the access used to be (was told this by a neighbour).

We can still access the garden but its a much longer route, through a different lane way off a main road.

Is it possible to find out if they have contravened planning permission by blocking up this access?
Have tried to google and pleanala.ie but no success.
Thanks


----------



## mf1 (4 Dec 2007)

A couple of thoughts: 

1. Check your own Deeds - there may be a map showing the layout of  the estate and possibly showing rear access. Check if your own solicitor made an enquiry about the rear laneway - i.e. was it in charge? 
2. Go to your Local Authority Planning Office and do a Planning Search pinpointing the Detached House - you should be able to locate the planning permission and the application. This will also give you an idea as to when the house was built - i.e. more than 12 years and therefore have owners acquired ownership by adverse possession. 
3. Go to Local Authority Roads Department and ask them if this laneway was closed by agreement or is it in their charge? 

I'd be surprised if at the time of construction your neighbours did not kick up a fuss. It could be  that the land was privately owned with no right of way granted to your terrace. 

Finally, armed with this information, talk to your own solicitor and take their advices. 

mf


----------



## ice (4 Dec 2007)

Thats gGreat ...thanks for the advice. Will do as you suggest.


----------



## bacchus (5 Dec 2007)

Some councils ( for instance) have an interactive map system on their website, allowing you to check planning applications/permissions online.


----------

